# Innenhälterung im Winter



## Denniso (18. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

Was muss man denn beachten wenn man seine Koi im Winter im Keller halten will. Wie groß sollte das Behältniss sein wo Sie drinn Schwimmen? Was ist dafür anzuraten. Wie sieht das mit den Wasserwerten aus. Sollte man Teichwasser nehmen? Wie sieht es mit dem Füttern aus. Erzählt mal. Es interessiert mich alles.


----------



## Butterfly (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Hi Dennis.
Erstmal musst du gucken, ob du überhaupt das Angebot an Platz für eine IH hast.
Sollte schon 5-8 Kubik haben, je nach dem wieviele Koi darin gehalten werden sollen...
Wasser machst du teils, teils (70% Teichwasser & 30% Frischwasser), dann schließt du deinen Teichfilter an vorrausgesetzt es ist einfach um/abzubauen und dann einen wöchentlichen Wasserwechsel um den Keimdruck zu senken.
Dann  das Wasser in der IH auf 24-25° heizen (Wachstumstemperatur) und ganz normal ''weiterfüttern'' damit zu zum Frühjahr hin gut zulegen.


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Nabend Uwe.

Geb dir Recht 

24° ist Wachstumstemperatur. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe,  hälst du auch ein paar deiner Koi im Haus. Richtig? Da hat doch das Wasser mehr als 16°. Oder ?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## fbr (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Hallo,


> Dann das Wasser in der IH auf 24-25° heizen (Wachstumstemperatur) und ganz normal ''weiterfüttern'' damit zu zum Frühjahr hin gut zulegen.


hab ich da nicht wo gelesen, dass Mann/Frau die Kois ab 24° nicht mehr füttern sollte?
Oder täuschen mich mein grauen Zellen?


----------



## Butterfly (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Nabend Franz.

Da irrst du dich. Vollkommen unlogisch...


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

24° ist die Ideale Temperatur, ab 30° wirds Kritisch.

@Butterfly: Mache ich nicht mehr, sind alle groß genug um durch den Winter zu kommen


----------



## fbr (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Hallo Butterfly,
hast Recht 
Im AL-KO-TE Prospekt wird von 25° - 30° eine 3-4 x Fütterung pro Tag empfohlen!


----------



## sascha73 (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Aussagen, das Koi unbedingt eine Winterruhe brauchen sind total überholt 

und auch wiederlegt... der Koi nimmt keinerlei Schaden wenn er ohne Winterruhe gehalten wird.


Es hieß immer der Koi braucht die Ruhephase zur Laichbildung usw........ 



unter www.indoor-koihaltung.de hab ich einiges Wissenswerte zur zeitweisen

und auch dauerhaften Koihaltung zusammen getragen .... hoffe das die Seite weiter#

mit Infos und baudokus gefüttert wird.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Nabend,
nachdem das Thema (mal wieder) aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, hab ich alle "Überflüssigen" Beiträge hier her verschoben.

Dort könnt ihr weiter über Hunde im Bett, draußen oder sonst wo diskutieren (aber auch da wird Moderiert).

Der Themenersteller fragte nach



Denniso schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was muss man denn beachten wenn man seine Koi im Winter im Keller halten will. Wie groß sollte das Behältniss sein wo Sie drinn Schwimmen? Was ist dafür anzuraten. Wie sieht das mit den Wasserwerten aus. Sollte man Teichwasser nehmen? Wie sieht es mit dem Füttern aus. Erzählt mal. Es interessiert mich alles.



Also *bitte* Beiträge zum Thema und nichts anderes


----------



## Joerg (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Hi Dennis,
gibt es denn einen Grund, weshalb du die Koi aus dem Teich in eine IH überführen willst?
Ich hab am Anfang auch gedacht, dass ich denen einen Gefallen tu, wenn ich sie ins warme hole.
Sind die ordentlich gefüttert, sollten die sich wohler fühlen, wenn sie in dem angestammten Wasser auch mal ein paar Monate im kalten leben. Eine Teichabdeckung vorrausgesetzt.
Willst du sie unbedingt aus dem Teich holen, kommt es auf die Menge an Fisch pro/m³ an welche Temperatur du hälst.
Ist es viel Fisch empfiehlt sich eine kaltüberwinterung unter 10°, wo sie wenig fressen und auch entsprechend wenig gefiltert werden muss.
Hat man eine eingefahrene Filterung in der IH, mit ähnlichen Wasserwerten wie im Teich, kann man auch Koi im Keller überwintern.


----------



## Tommy56479 (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Hi Leute
Ich schreibe zwar aus Zeitmangel nur wenig in dem Forum, lese aber mal hier und mal da. Bei diesem Beitrag  muß ich Joerg am ehesten Recht geben, da ich meine Kois Notgedrungen drinn überwintere, kann ich nur sagen entweder so bei 4-5 Grad halten und ohne Futter und ohne sie zu stören bei der Ruhe, recht einfach sie so durch den Winter zu bringen, oder so zwischen 12 - 15 Grad dann mit Filter und einer leichten Fütterung.


----------



## squidy (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*



Tommy56479 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich schreibe zwar aus Zeitmangel nur wenig in dem Forum, lese aber mal hier und mal da. Bei diesem Beitrag  muß ich Joerg am ehesten Recht geben, da ich meine Kois Notgedrungen drinn überwintere, kann ich nur sagen entweder so bei 4-5 Grad halten und ohne Futter und ohne sie zu stören bei der Ruhe, recht einfach sie so durch den Winter zu bringen, oder so zwischen 12 - 15 Grad dann mit Filter und einer leichten Fütterung.



Hallo Tommy

wie schaffst du es denn in einer IH 4-5° zu halten?? schmeisst du da täglich einswürfel rein  
zudem kann man die fische bei den von dir angestrebten Temperaturen auch gleich im Teich lassen.

Unser Leitungswasser hat immer 12-15° und somit ist in unserer IH immer 18-20°, da ich beim TWW auch immer gleich mit warmem Wasser wieder fülle springt die 300W Heizung selten an.

Winterruhe für Koi`s  meine mögens ganz gerne ohne und die übrigen Seidenraupen müssen ja auch verputzt werden. Kann ich also nur empfehlen


----------



## Tommy56479 (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Das Wasser bei 4 / 5 Grad zu halten sollte natürlich in einer Unbeheizten Scheune kein großes Problem darstellen, im Gegenteil ich muss ab und zu ein wenig zu heizen. Natürlich kann man die Fische auch in einem Normalen Teich der Tief genug ist am besten und am einfachsten durch den Winter bringen. Bei mir zum Beispiel geht das aber nicht, weil mein Teich nicht tief genug ist und auch noch auf der einen Seite auf der Erde steht. Er würde ganz einfach Durchfrieren. Natürlich würde es den Fischen am besten gefallen 20 / 25 Grad zu haben, aber jede Grad höher braucht wieder mehr Energie fürs Heizen und dann auch noch Filtern und Futter. Bei 4 bis 6 Grad liegen die Fische ganz still am Boden da braucht man kein Futter und nur eine ganz geringe Filterung. Das wollte ich einfach mal sagen. Natürlich hat eine IH auch andere Vorteile, z.B. das man bei den Fischen besser  Sichtbare Krankheiten und auffälliges Verhaltensmerkmale sieht. Bei dem es der Geldbeutel erlaubt den Winter über voll durch zu heizen, nur zu kann nicht Schaden.


----------



## squidy (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

nun ist klar warum du die 4° hast  nur hat das nicht viel mit einer IH zu tun, es ist wohl eher eine Überwinterungsalternative.

[offtopic an] schonmal über einen Umbau am Teich nachgedacht? da ein alternatives Becken zum Überwintern wohl eher eine Notlösung ist, zumal es noch teils beheizt werden muss. [offtopic aus]


----------



## Tommy56479 (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Hallo squidy Du solltest lesen, denn es ging bei der Frage um IH im Winter.


----------



## squidy (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*



Tommy56479 schrieb:


> Hallo squidy Du solltest lesen, denn es ging bei der Frage um IH im Winter.




Ist mir klar  auch weiss ich was eine IH darstellt und wie sie zu betreiben ist. Nur kann eine richtige IH mehr, in deiner Variante schaffst du nur eine geeignete Alternative zur ungeeigneten Überwinterung im Teich. Es ist keine Kritik und auch nichts zu bemängeln an deiner Variante, nur wäre dein Teich genug tief, wäre eine überwinterung bei gleichen Bedingungen im Teich möglich.

Meiner Meinung nach, hast du da eher einen winterharten Teich im Schuppen (ist nicht negativ gemeint), da du darin wohl kaum das ganze Jahr Fische hältern kannst.
Den umsiedlungstress der Fische nehme ich z.b. nur in Kauf da sie im Winter weiter wachsen und ich was zum gucken hab  es sind auch vorwiegend die kleinen die drinnen überwintern dürfen.

Nimm mir meine Meinung nicht übel (Meinungen sind verschieden) und da deine Variante funktioniert ist es ja auch ok


----------



## Tommy56479 (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Innenhälterung im Winter*

Das allerbeste ist natürlich die Fische im Teich zu über Wintern, aber wenn es halt keine andere Alternative gibt, oder man auf Nr. sicher gehen will das die Fische über den Winter kommen bleibt halt nichts anderes übrig. Natürlich ist die auch eine Frage der Gegend in der man wohnt, ich zB. Wohne im  Westerwald da kann der Winter schon mal etwas heftiger und länger ausfallen. Ich kenne in meiner Umgebung einen der hatte vor zwei Jahren seinen Teich erst auf 3 m tiefe gemacht und groß genug war er auch und im letzten Winter sind ihm alle 10 ca. 60 cm großen Koi gestorben. Dagegen steht der Umzugs Stress ein in keinem Verhältnis. Der war fertig als das Eis schmolz.


----------

